# Musicians?



## Kreth (Jun 2, 2006)

I just started singing with a band about two months ago, after a long hiatus (primarily because most of the local musicians I met were wannabe rock stars). Our band name is Shank (sidenote: finding a good name that isn't being used is a real PITA), and we play Metallica, Godsmack, Priest, Velvet Revolver, 12 Stone, etc. Any other members involved with bands?


----------



## Carol (Jun 2, 2006)

Not playing right now...although a friend of mine asked me to come down and jam with his band sometime.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 2, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Not playing right now...although a friend of mine asked me to come down and jam with his band sometime.


Do you sing, play an instrument, or both?


----------



## Carol (Jun 2, 2006)

Guitar is my main instrument.  I do sing well, but I prefer not to sing very much.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 2, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I just started singing with a band about two months ago, after a long hiatus (primarily because most of the local musicians I met were wannabe rock stars). Our band name is Shank (sidenote: finding a good name that isn't being used is a real PITA), and we play Metallica, Godsmack, Priest, Velvet Revolver, 12 Stone, etc. Any other members involved with bands?


Hey Kreth my man 
I kept being told that girl singers / lead guitar were "just what we're looking" but finding out after I joined that I ended up for some unknown reason a source of rivalry or tension or jealousy when I am only there to play my instrument and not get hit on or wear this or wear that. Last one called themselves Necronomicon, ya know like HP Lovecraft which I have read even though they seriously chose the name just cos they thought it made them sound clever and gothic pfffft! and the one before was called The Nightmares, ha! Complete nightmares to get along with is why and Radiohead wannabees without half the style or originality. I sound really bitter probably but I just like to get a good session going and I dont know how I end up in these situations where folk seem really exciting and rockin at audition but turn out to have their heads up their whatnot or cannot keep their mind on their music and their hands on their frets when it comes to plugging in for practise. Truth be told I have NEVER managed to get a live gig since I was at uni and even that was only a pitiful SU affair and it is not for want of trying and now look my fingers have gone all soft and if I pick it up the strings are cutting again like a beginner

Maybe I need to start something from scratch instead. Or find some more girl musos of which any that I find are either lightweight peroxide X-Factor / Pop Idol types or crazy pierced goth men-H8rs. Or maybe youve got an opening in Shank for some extra NOISE? Ha! Wow that would be cool I could lead you in on Enter Sandman ooooh lets have some of that 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 2, 2006)

I make some bad electronica... does that count?

I used to have it linked here for download, but I've since pulled it all... dunno if you heard any of it...


----------



## Jenna (Jun 2, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I make some bad electronica... does that count?
> 
> I used to have it linked here for download, but I've since pulled it all... dunno if you heard any of it...


Oooh that is interesting to me Technopunk  and can I ask what flavour of electronica you make? I have an aged Korg Trinity here that I like to twiddle with but I seem to end up just creating weirdass sounds and noises and then putting myself to sleep with them ha! Is your creation techno as your name suggests or more ambient maybe or really rocking noisy stuff wow! That is cool and do you put a vocal with that too? I am interested to hear also.

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm not in a band, but I would love to be in one.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 3, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> I could lead you in on Enter Sandman ooooh lets have some of that


Funny you should mention Sandman. We just started playing around with that the other night at practice.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 3, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I just started singing with a band about two months ago, after a long hiatus (primarily because most of the local musicians I met were wannabe rock stars). Our band name is Shank (sidenote: finding a good name that isn't being used is a real PITA), and we play Metallica, Godsmack, Priest, Velvet Revolver, 12 Stone, etc. Any other members involved with bands?



No, not me. But I REALLY want to learn to play the drums...


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jun 3, 2006)

I traveled all over ontario playing music in some nice places and a lot of crappy places.
I played guitar.....we were a 4 piece that would play just about anything we were asked to......as long as it was blues, rock or metal.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 5, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Oooh that is interesting to me Technopunk  and can I ask what flavour of electronica you make? I have an aged Korg Trinity here that I like to twiddle with but I seem to end up just creating weirdass sounds and noises and then putting myself to sleep with them ha! Is your creation techno as your name suggests or more ambient maybe or really rocking noisy stuff wow! That is cool and do you put a vocal with that too? I am interested to hear also.
> 
> Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
> Jenna



Here is an example of one of my more mediocre tunes. (I cant post the stuff I  REALLLLLLY like, (yet) and the stuff that sucks way worse than this will never see the light of day again)

BOLTGUN METAL 

Oh, an most of the vocal stuff I have is samples, but I do sing, so Ive been playing with the idea of throwing some vocal tracks into some stuff.

Enjoy, or not, whatever.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jun 7, 2006)

Music wise is DJ for me
Disco, Vocal, Tribal, Prog, Commercial & Hard House 
Trance
Some Techno


----------



## monkey (Jun 7, 2006)

I play drums -trumpet & guitar.I had a band for a whle till I discoverd tele com.Since my 1st concert I filmed, I have learnd alot of what can make or break band.I have an impresive collection of artists fromU-s toZZtop-Kiss-Aerosmith-Heart & many more.Its nice to have some who can read music &,help with cut time/common time/4 -4 time ect,I still play off & on but the real band is those who get in as roadies-telicom ect,& play on the side & get noticed,This is how many started.Metelica the SanFrancisco band-Kiss started as cab drivers-some of the best to this day -were discoverd by planed accident or merly suprise of genuine result of getting spotted by random events.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 7, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> ...but the real band is those who get in as roadies-telicom ect,& play on the side & get noticed,This is how many started.Metelica the SanFrancisco band-Kiss started as cab drivers-some of the best to this day -were discoverd by planed accident or merly suprise of genuine result of getting spotted by random events.


Um... no. Metallica got noticed because people were trading bootleg tapes like crazy. A record producer in NYC got one of their tapes, and asked them to be on a compilation album. This led to a record deal. They were never roadies.
As for Kiss, I believe Paul Stanley was the only cab driver. Gene Simmons was a teacher, Peter Criss was a session musician. I'm not sure what Ace Frehley was doing previously...


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 7, 2006)

I was briefly involved with a friend's band about ten years ago.  He wanted me to play keyboard, but our styles were not compatible.  I was classically trained on the piano for ten years, from age 8 - 18.  I can read music very well, but can't improvise to save my life.  My friend was largely self-taught and can't read music.  He wanted me to learn _his_ part by listening to a tape.  It was close to impossible for me to learn something without the sheet music.

Other than that, most all of my instrumental experience was when I was a child.  I was involved with some kind of band or orchestra from fifth grade all the way through high school.  I primarily played flute, and switched to tenor sax (it has similar fingering to the flute) during my junior year.

I also sang alto in choirs and other singing groups from grade school through high school.  Also in my old church's choir for about four years before it got disbanded.  I'm not the greatest singer in the world, but I can harmonize well.

I can still play the piano, though I'm terribly out of practice.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, I did the band thing in school also. I played trumpet. Concert, Jazz, and Marching Band, as well as NYSSMA, and All-County, and All-State in HS. I also did the chorus thing in Junior High and less frequently in HS. I once starred as Tom Sawyer, oh the horror...


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 7, 2006)

Piano player, having done so for over 30 years.  This was supposed to be a career back when I was a child, but thankfully, that career was cut short by injuries!  That also killed off my violin / viola playing (on a regular basis).  Classically trained, and my strength is in the field of technical learning.  I'm a terrible sight-reader, and need to learn things one step at a time, but the finished product is as good as any.  

I did dabble with keyboards back in my college days, enjoying my affiliation with a couple of bands.  Nothing really serious, and neither band lasted for more than two gigs.  I just didn't have the time after that.  

These days, I still play the piano on a regular basis, but it's for the true enjoyment of the music.  It's no longer about competition, and trying to be better than the others, but rather, for my own pleasure.  Now that I can truly appreciate enjoying the music, I honestly believe that mentally, I'm a better player than I ever was prior to the injuries.  

I don't have a grand piano in my own house these days.  The house has 1400 sq ft of space, and with all of my computer gear, shooting gear (including a work bench with a reloading press), and other stuff, there's really no room for one.  I did, however, buy a Kawai 290 digital piano.  Great digital piano, and true hammer-action weighted keys make for a realistic feel.  The sound banks are also excellent, and dare I say, almost as good as a grand acoustic?  

This digital piano is somewhat portable when broken down, and I do play for weddings, both as a piano player, and as an organ player (fake organ, since I use the digital setting of "Church Organ").  Fortunately, the number of friends remaining who would hire my services are dwindling, since almost all of them are married now!


----------



## Jenna (Jun 9, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Here is an example of one of my more mediocre tunes. (I cant post the stuff I REALLLLLLY like, (yet) and the stuff that sucks way worse than this will never see the light of day again)
> 
> BOLTGUN METAL
> 
> ...


Dude! This is actually pretty cool with a capital C. Well. Done. Indeed!!!! And can you say what kit you used to get all this down or are you working off a music PC maybe?? and yeah sampled vocal suits this music prolly better than a full vocal though it never stopped Trent Reznor I spose. Still I am impressed and any more??? I would be interested to hear a full vocal edit of something like that .. And have you posted this up on any sites or got any good feedback from anyone in the know???

Thank you for posting this up 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 9, 2006)

Jenna, 

I do it on a PC using a couple programs, including Acid Music, Reason, Hammerhead, and Rubber Duck.

I'll consider posting a few others... Dunno.​


----------

